# Rangers participate in the Annual Bataan Death March



## Ravage (Apr 2, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/April/090402-06.html

WHITE SANDS, N.M. (USASOC News Service, April 2, 209) – Five Rangers from Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment participated in the 20th annual Bataan Memorial Death March in here March 29.

Imagine the environment; 55 mile an hour winds, temperatures in the mid 70’s; the desert and all of its creatures; 26.2 miles of desert terrain; and 5,300 participants.

“The men who were forced to march what is now known as the Bataan Death March had conditions that were much, much worse than this,” said Staff Sgt. Bill Gallant, a Ranger with the 75th Ranger Regiment.

The men saw this as an opportunity to represent the Regiment and honor veterans and fallen comrades.

“Marching in this event is an honor and a privilege to pay tribute to the veterans of the march, remember our fallen comrades and to represent our Ranger Regiment,” said Gallant.

The Ranger lineage leads straight to the men who rescued the survivors at Cabanatuan. The 6th Ranger Battalion rescued the 511 prisoners-of-war who still remained at the Cabanatuan Prison Camp January 1945 after the 1942 Bataan Death March.

“This march is also a way for us to honor the men from 6th Ranger Battalion’s heroic rescue of the survivors of the march,” said Gallant.

And the best way to do this is to lead from the front.

The team came in first place in the Military Male Heavy Team Class with an overall time of five hours and 42 minutes.

“Luckily, we were allowed to use IPODs; the music gave us the motivation to keep moving,” said Gallant. “The modified uniforms were a must in the desert environment.” 

A number of veterans from the original march were in attendance.

“It was an honor to shake hands with the survivors of the actual march,” said Gallant.

“The opportunity to showcase the force to an event with such meaning as Bataan allows the 75th Rangers to maintain a connection with both past and present activities on the battlefield is our honor,” said Maj. Robert Ryan, Executive Officer, Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

The Bataan Memorial Death March is a 26.2 mile challenging march through the high desert terrain of White Sands Missile Range, N.M., conducted in honor of the heroic service members who defended the Philippine Islands during World War II, sacrificing their freedom, health and, in many cases, their very lives.

The Bataan Memorial Death March honors a special group of World War II heroes. These brave soldiers were responsible for the defense of the islands of Luzon, Corregidor and the harbor defense forts of the Philippines.

The conditions they encountered and the aftermath of the battle were unique. They fought in a malaria-infested region, surviving on half or quarter rations with little or no medical help. They fought with outdated equipment and virtually no air power.

On April 9, 1942, tens of thousands of American and Filipino soldiers were surrendered to Japanese forces. The Americans were Army, Army Air Corps, Navy and Marines.

They were marched for days in the scorching heat through the Philippine jungles.

Thousands died. Those who survived faced the hardships of a prisoner of war camp. Others were wounded or killed when unmarked enemy ships transporting prisoners of war to Japan were sunk by U.S. air and naval forces.








> Rangers from the Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment participated in the 20th annual Bataan Memorial Death March in White Sands, New Mexico March 29. From left to right: SFC Aaron Todd-Lancaster, SFC Verle Smith, MSG Roy Young, SSG Bill Gallant, and SSG Ryan Pauly. (Photo by CPT John Bata)


----------



## lancero (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job guys, way to represent the Regiment.

Bataan is fun race, especially with a ruck.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job fellas. Its good to see ATL back on his feet.:cool: It looks like Ragin Roy is checking out his guns in the pic.


----------



## lancero (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Great job fellas. Its good to see ATL back on his feet.:cool: It looks like Ragin Roy is checking out his guns in the pic.



If it is the same guy, I went to RIP with "Ragin' Roy"


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 2, 2009)

lancero said:


> If it is the same guy, I went to RIP with "Ragin' Roy"



Aco guy?


----------



## lancero (Apr 2, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Aco guy?



Yeah, he was Aco, I was Bco and Snp platoon.  We did BRC in 2002 together also (not on the same team though).  

He probably is checking his "guns."  

He is a good dude!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 2, 2009)

Good shit men...


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 2, 2009)

i did the Bataan last year, and I am proud as shit to say that your team smoked my PR of 6:50.43. Congrats Rangers, you have given me a reason to train my ass off for my cross country England ruck later this year. I apparently have to pick up my game!

Great work.


----------



## pardus (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done Rangers!


Several members of this board are a part of the unit below, they have quite a good record for this section of the race.
First place again.

*----------------------------------------------------*
NATIONAL GUARD LIGHT TEAMS


  1. 26:50:11 2-152 LRSC                    (5:22:03)

========================================

  1  5:22:02  M Brendan Williams            486C 

  2  5:22:02  M Joseph Barr                 486A 

  3  5:22:02  M Kelsey Forsythe             486D 

  4  5:22:02  M West Shepherd               486E 

  5  5:22:03  M Shawn Eaken                 486B 

*-----------------------------------------------------*




amlove21 said:


> i did the Bataan last year, and I am proud as shit to say that your team smoked my PR of 6:50.43. Congrats Rangers, you have given me a reason to train my ass off for my cross country England ruck later this year. I apparently have to pick up my game!
> 
> Great work.



Head down to Colchester and start rucking with the Paras, that'll get you in shape for it!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 3, 2009)

God job Rangers.

F.M.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 3, 2009)

RLTW! Great job Rangers. 

In a twist of fate my grandfather got deathly ill in November 1941 and instead of being in the PI was in a hospital in Hawai'i during the Japanese invasion; at the end of the war he was a member of the war crimes board and sat in judgement of the bastards responsible for the Bataan Death March. As a number of his buddies died during the march, he had no love lost for the Japanese officers who were in charge...


----------



## sierraleems (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea I did that with love last year and it kicked my ass after a night of no sleep, 55 lbs, and generally insufficient training and prep. I think my blood sugar was holding steady at about 4 the entire time... good job rangers!


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 30, 2009)

uh, yea, and these guys smoked our time. I knew drinking with crazy people all night was a bad idea. 

"I feel like there is something youre not telling me."


----------



## sierraleems (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, as a matter of fact there is something I'm not telling you: just about everything about me and this guy lying next to me.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 30, 2009)

Sierra, is that you in your avatar?


----------

